# Judge Dredd Flash Sale!



## EN Publishing (Dec 3, 2021)

While Stocks Last!​
It's the weekend and holiday season is nearly upon us! Which has left us folks here at EN wondering exactly where the days and weeks actually went?!? It has been a bittersweet year for ourselves with the high of the Level Up crowdfunding campaign offset by the return of the 2000 AD license to its owners over at Rebellion. But our loss is your gain, as the saying goes, so grab your Lawgiver and start the engine of your Lawmaster. It's time for one last tour of duty on the Big Meg's streets before the sun sets on this chapter of its story.





With the Judge Dredd & the Worlds of 2000 AD license coming to an end, we have arranged for an enormous flash sale of many of the titles we have produced, which includes more than fifty percent off on many of them!

Head on over to the EN Publishing website and grab yourself a bargain from several titles including the Core Rulebook, Strontium Dog, Rogue Trooper, Robot Wars, Luna-1, The Cursed Earth, the GM Screen, the token set, and the Cursed Earth Map.

With so much material already available - particularly for Judge Dredd with the campaigns tracking his career from the Robot Wars saga through to the Apocalypse War - snagging yourself these books now will provide more than enough material to provide creative fuel for your table for many years to come!

And of course, with Christmas just around the corner, these would make excellent presents for any tabletop RPG fan that also appreciates 2000 AD. Who wouldn't love a tour of the Nu-Earth trenches or the Undercity of Mega-City One as a gift?




Then & Now​
The 2000 AD license returning to its owners doesn't mean the end for EN Publishing of course! Our WOIN plans - the core ruleset that drives the Judge Dredd & the Worlds of 2000 AD ruleset - continue apace, plus our other titles such as Level Up and ACE! continue to grow and expand. So stay tuned for all the news as we continue to deliver fresh and exciting tabletop RPG content!


----------



## Grendel_Khan (Dec 3, 2021)

Any chance the PDFs will get marked down, too?


----------



## tabletopjess (Feb 7, 2022)

As an update - some people were having issues sending products to the USA upon checkout in our store. This issue has been resolved on our site.
If you have any other issues please contact admin@enpublishingrpg.com so we can fix this for you asap!
Jessica

enpublishingrpg.com


----------



## tabletopjess (Feb 7, 2022)

Grendel_Khan said:


> Any chance the PDFs will get marked down, too?



And yes! They are also on sale - you can see which ones in the store here EN Publishing: Producers of fine tabletop roleplaying games


----------



## MacD (Feb 14, 2022)

Hi there,
As I own most of your products but the JDATWO2KAD stuff - I simply don't feel like it fits me - does it contain stuff I can add to NEW/NOW? Like, innovative careers, exploits, abother SUP system that really adds to my game?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 14, 2022)

MacD said:


> Hi there,
> As I own most of your products but the JDATWO2KAD stuff - I simply don't feel like it fits me - does it contain stuff I can add to NEW/NOW? Like, innovative careers, exploits, abother SUP system that really adds to my game?



It has careers, species, exploits, equipment, monsters/NPCs you can use. It has a lot of lore though, which you'd not get much use out of.


----------



## MacD (Mar 7, 2022)

So, even with my question kind of unanswered, I bought the full bundle of Judge Dredd, Rogue Trooper and Strontium Dog.

*Everyone out there - if you look for more content for NEW, go and grab it!*
Most careers fit in most SF universes, bringing tons of new and exciting content, including a much nicer version of the human mutant "race" of NEW and even origins and careers designed for mutant characters (which can be easily adapted for alien characters growing up on the wrong places).


----------

